# SRS wiring? and Condenser?



## Kinnas (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a 1999 nissan altima GLE. So when i got into my car accident my blinkers, horn and power door locks weren't working, my car as well need to be jump started too. Taking it all apart, i noticed a wire was snapped in half.. the one circled in red below. Is it my SRS wire? or something different? If it is the SRS what does it control, anything listed above? 










As well as the wire, my condenser is beat! lol. i don't have a/c in the car, it doesnt work, never has. do i need to replace the condenser, meaning tranny lines running to it or can it just come right out?

Thanks guys!
- Kinnas.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The condensor is for the AC and shouldn't have tranny lines going to it. If you've taken the AC compressor out, you don't have to replace the condensor. The cooler line in front of the condensor is likely for the power steering. As far as the wire, it's hard to tell based on the picture. Possibly for an ambient temp sensor? Do you have (or had) auto climate control or a rear view mirror with a temp readout? It's not for the SRS; if it was, the harness would be yellow. Also, that year the diagnostic sensor was built into the SRS control unit under the center console and did not use a crash sensor in the front. As far as those non-functioning items, I wuld check your fusible links. Also, if the airbags deployed, you will need to replace the SRS diagnostic sensor/contol unit assy.


----------

